# Cable dvr hookup



## garyak (Mar 29, 2009)

I want to hook up my cable dvr to my receiver but the dvd player is using the only digital jack. Can I use a Y-splitter to hook up both units to the one digital input?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You could use a switch for sure, don't know about a y-cable. I don't think it would be good if you sent two streams at the same time, or even had the players both on at the same time. Anyone more familiar with digital-coax tech want to step in?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

garyak said:


> I want to hook up my cable dvr to my receiver but the dvd player is using the only digital jack. Can I use a Y-splitter to hook up both units to the one digital input?


What connection options do you have in your DVR, DVD and receiver.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm assuming your DVD player and your cable DVR both have coax SPDIF and your receiver only has one coaxial input. If your receiver has an optical SPDIF, then you should get a coax to optical converter to connect both players to their own input. They usually cost about 10-15$.


----------

